# breaker run 2 to 3 inch



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

what is the tonage of 10 or 15 yd loads of limestone breaker run 2 to 3 inch.
got a driveway that is over 2700 ft long 10 ft w. at the garage it is 40 ft w x 20 out. try en to come up with a tonage just so i know. yes i can and will call the pit but need it work some numbers to day.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

If I understand correctly, the density of limestone is 130 lbs/cu ft so

130 lbs/cu ft x 27 cu ft/yd = 3500 lbs/yd = 1.8 tons/yd or slightly less.

The online conversion forum answers a lot of questions like this.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you that sounds good and nuff.i have a chart from the pit i use most of the time but can not find it. got the bill for the breaker run that was put down just does not look wright. this driveway has over 22 inches of class 4 5 over the breacker we have called it the landing strip


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I thought it would be in the range of 3k /yd. It's a little less. 
Here is a good calculator:
http://kellermaterial.com/calculators/bulk_calculator.html

Joe


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

the bill is closer then i was thinking it was. but will live with it. now to get it pack down so you are not driving on a back road over the mounatains


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

Railman said:


> Off the top of my head, I thought it would be in the range of 3k /yd. It's a little less.
> Here is a good calculator:
> http://kellermaterial.com/calculators/bulk_calculator.html
> 
> Joe


we have a keller pit noth of town small world


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i got billed for 425 ton was thinking it was high but the real world said live with it


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

A 5 gal. bucket is 0.7 cu ft. 
You can always weigh a bucket empty and then filled and then convert. That way you take into account the empty spaces between the chunks.

Stuff from HD doesn't always give both weight and cu ft so I keep a table I made up and add to it as needed. 

An uninformed HO buys anyway.


----------

